# James Bond film and film scores



## Albert7

I am a huge James Bond fan easily. I love the opening songs for each movie... each with a unique artist from Carly Simon to Adele.

My favorite Bond is going to be the current one, Daniel Craig.

here is an opening sequence:






Who is your favorite Bond? Music numbers?

(by the way I don't like Roger Moore much at all but Sean Connery and Timothy Dalton and Daniel Craig are my favs.)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I quite like the Diamonds are Forever music.
As for the movies themselves, they're rather good (despite some quite formulaic plotlines).


----------



## Albert7

For the Pierce Brosnan era, I like Sheryl Crow's opening number:


----------



## Albert7

I look forward to Craig's next outing this November called SPECTRE:






Probably nothing to do with that ugly failure called Thunderball we hope.


----------



## dgee

Licence to Kill for me - big, clean 80s number:


----------



## Albert7

Such a heartless killer, that 007:


----------



## Albert7

My favorite all time opening song:

I love Carly Simon...


----------



## Albert7

My favorite James Bond song cover:


----------



## PetrB

*dating ourself by our generational references *

With the singers (and the Bond films you mentioned) your generation is showing 

Goldfinger ~ Theme Song; Shirley Bassey





_"For some people, Star Wars is a really old movie." ~ Stella Atrium_


----------



## SimonNZ

From Russia With Love is my favorite of the early films, and I seem to remember it having a particularly good score (though not the best song - that goes to Carly Simon's)

Casino Royale is my favorite of the later films.

Roger Moore is the weakest bond. Literally, in fact: _I_ could take him. If Roger attacked me with his karate chop, he's getting his butt kicked.


----------



## Albert7

The Roger Moore ones were the worst for me because he would quip while shooting away at the bad guys. Ummm... not realistic. At least Moonraker for me was cool because it was space-related and kinda like being tripped out.


----------



## Morimur

As usual, I am probably in the minority here but I think Timothy Dalton was the best Bond ever.


----------



## Albert7

Morimur said:


> As usual, I am probably in the minority here but I think Timothy Dalton was the best Bond ever.


Same here until Daniel Craig popped up in Casino Royale.


----------



## Art Rock

Favourite Bond: Pierce Brosnan
Favourite Bond movie: Skyfall
Favourite Bond girl: Izabella Scorupco (Golden Eye)
Favourite Bond theme: View to a kill by Duran Duran


----------



## Loge

On Her Majesties Secret Service is my favorite soundtrack.






But I do love the City of Lovers theme from Casino Royale by David Arnold. Mainly because it is such a great homage to the music of John Barry. I always felt the series lost something when Barry left and this piece captures his style magnificently.


----------



## elgar's ghost

My favourite film (even though I'm not what could be called a Bond nut) is Live & Let Die. Roger Moore gets a fair amount of stick but his often icy reserve was a good foil for the humour, whereas I found Connery too oily (plus he had the worst taste in leisure clothes - remember that dodgy-looking zip-up shorts/t-shirt combo? Even worse than Moore's safari jackets with the biiiig collars...). 

Apart from the main theme by John Barry, Live & Let Die by Wings is probably my favourite Bond song as well.


----------



## bharbeke

Favorite Bond Films: Tomorrow Never Dies, From Russia With Love, The Spy Who Loved Me, Goldfinger
Favorite Bond: Pierce Brosnan (my first Bond, but all of them offer something in the role)
Favorite Bond song: You Know My Name by Chris Cornell
Favorite Bond score: Goldfinger, Tomorrow Never Dies


----------



## Albert7

Bond will get a new vehicle in SPECTRE. Looking forward for 007 to blow up the spot.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Essentially all the Connery films with the John Barry scores are great.

Some of the more recent theme songs have been mediocre. Live and Let Die, which is quite popular, I find extremely annoying.

Chris Cornell did a nice job with Casino Royale.


----------



## Albert7

I always love the incidental music during the car chase scene featuring 007.


----------



## Antiquarian

I have to go with Sean Connery as best Bond, although I do like Daniel Craig in Skyfall.

As for film soundtracks, I invested in the "Bond : Back in Action" series put out by Silva Screen Records back at the turn of the century. True, it doesn't have the latest soundtracks, but it has many tracks that I have not been able to find elsewhere. The City of Prague Philharmonic does a wonderful job under Nic Raine.


----------



## Albert7

I can't stop thinking about the Carly Simon theme song. Just perfect for capturing 007's spirit.


----------



## Vaneyes

Yes, Connery, then Craig...though Brosnan's humor was appreciated.

Songs? Goldfinger, Dianonds Are Forever w. Bassey. For Your Eyes Only w. Easton. Nobody Does It Better w. Simon.


----------



## Albert7

I never liked Roger Moore in the part and it seems like the lack of discussion about him reflects a similar opinion in that regards.


----------



## MagneticGhost

The only Bond track I didn't like is Madonna's awful Die Another Day. 
The films are all great fun. 
Casino Royale I think is probably my favourite. Brilliant song. Brilliant Bond. Daniel Craig is my favourite now. But I did think Timothy Dalton was the perfect Bond as well.


----------



## Albert7

If I ever have to bear Garbage or Madonna sing the theme song then it's over for me . Those two had the worst Bond theme songs ever I think.


----------



## xample

Diamond are Forever and the one from Garbage band.


----------



## Albert7

xample said:


> Diamond are Forever and the one from Garbage band.


Cool beans and welcome here btw.


----------



## Lord Lance

Greatest Bond song *EVER*:






Craig is a good Bond actor too.


----------



## Albert7

I really like the McCartney song too:

this is the proper version however.


----------



## Vaneyes

SPECTRE (October 2015) teaser...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=GvQJbF2CXLQ#t=14


----------



## Albert7

Vaneyes said:


> SPECTRE (October 2015) teaser...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=GvQJbF2CXLQ#t=14


Further analysis of the forthcoming Bond flick.


----------



## carlmichaels

Goldfinger usually gets the popular nod of the early themes, but I always preferred Lulu's Man With the Golden Gun theme. And I will have to second the earlier suggestion of Izabella Scorupco as the best bond girl ever.


----------



## Albert7

Actually I nominate Rosamund Pike as my favorite Bond gal... she turned out to be so evil in the end.

However nothing like her performance in Gone Girl indeed.


----------



## Xaltotun

Just saw _The Man With The Golden Gun_ on TV; I was impressed. Roger Moore is my favourite Bond. I liked how the film turned all politics, all espionage into a matter of sex. It's like everything was sex; there was nothing outside sex. The film might have been called _Calling Dr. Freud_ instead! Also this reminded me how thoroughly I hated _Casino Royale_ that was just the opposite: obsessed with death. Pierce Brosnan Bonds are allright, though, because they are as unreal as Roger Moore ones; they just replace the sex with a ten-year-old's idea of enjoyment. Connery oozes sex, of course, but you can also sense the very real violence about him; he projects an aura of a sadist. But when Moore kills, even when he's being very effective, you can see that his heart wasn't in it. He's just a huge reproductive organ and nothing else; inside, he's empty; yet, he remains jovial and content to his lot. A perfect James Bond.


----------



## Albert7

Actually the main reason for my dislike for Roger Moore was that he was unrealistic. Throwing quips left and right while blasting the enemy just isn't my style honestly.

Craig is definitely the most realistic Bond for me.


----------



## Diminuendo

Well I be damned. There is a James Bond thread. I think this pretty much describes my feelings:






Music wise I love every movie till Goldeneye. After that it's mostly the main theme songs, except in a few movies. I have every soundtrack on remastered cd from Dr. No to Goldeneye except Licence to Kill, which is well forgettable. I love every movie and I like all the actors (yes even Lazenby, if he had done a second movie maybe people would think of him differently. I think he did a pretty good job and the film + the score is absolutely great). Every actor does something different. My favorite actor is Connery. Favorite film is really hard to say, but maybe From Russia With Love. Favorite score is too hard to say.
John Barry really was the master.

Are you waiting in horror for the moment when they release the films in Ultra HD blu-ray? I am. First I bought the dvd's. Then the movies that where first released on blu-ray. And because I couldn't wait for the single releases of the rest of the films, I bought the 50th anniversary box. My bank account is screaming for mercy all ready.

Best Bond girl? For me Vesper from Casino Royale. All tough I have to say I love them all.


----------



## Albert7

The new Bond film trailer:






It's 007.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Diminuendo said:


> Well I be damned. There is a James Bond thread. I think this pretty much describes my feelings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music wise I love every movie till Goldeneye. After that it's mostly the main theme songs, except in a few movies. I have every soundtrack on remastered cd from Dr. No to Goldeneye except Licence to Kill, which is well forgettable. I love every movie and I like all the actors (yes even Lazenby, if he had done a second movie maybe people would think of him differently. I think he did a pretty good job and the film + the score is absolutely great). Every actor does something different. *My favorite actor is Connery.* Favorite film is really hard to say, but maybe From Russia With Love. Favorite score is too hard to say.
> John Barry really was the master.


For me he _was_ Bond. Everyone else is a pale imitation (if one can say that of an actor). Craig is an excellent actor but I think the Bond franchise has passed its sell by date. Jason Bourne seems more like it for the 21st century.

I agree about John Barry too.


----------



## atsizat

Let me put best Bond movie themes here


----------



## pianozach

I love the Bond franchise, but my wife hates it. She sees only the systemic misogyny embedded in every fiber of the scripts, costumes, and cinematography.

Of course, I have fond memories of Dad/Son outings to the Drive-In to see the latest 007 film - one of the very few Father-Son things my Dad did with me. The other would be when he taught me how to ride a bicycle.


----------



## Michael122

Best Bond songs: All The Time In The World and Live & Let Die
Worst Bond songs: The ones by Duran Duran and Jack White
Best Bond girl: Molly Peters
Best Bond: Enjoyed them all
Worst Bond Movie: Octopussy
Best Bond Movie: Skyfall


----------

